# Dauphin Island



## fishinokie1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I will be fishing the beaches at DI next week. This will be my first trip to DI. I have been fishing Orange Beach for several years, but this will be my first trip at this time of year. I have been reading some incredible posts over the past month, but not seeing much about the DI area. I usually manage to get some Pomps into the cooler, but really want to target some trout. Anyone having any luck out on the island?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wall pelican or sand island or what ever you call it. Throw top water at day light. You will find them. Also drive down to east end and wade down by the jetties. Good luck n hang on.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> Wall pelican or sand island or what ever you call it. Throw top water at day light. You will find them. Also drive down to east end and wade down by the jetties. Good luck n hang on.


Top water bite around DI is still slow because of the cold fronts still coming in. Fish the drop offs with live shrimp on a slip cork.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Top water bite around DI is still slow because of the cold fronts still coming in. Fish the drop offs with live shrimp on a slip cork.


Maybe slow in some spots! . Fish mirror lures and like south said shrimp. Can really never go wrong with shrimp. I just hate carrying live shrimp around when wading but it can be done.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> Maybe slow in some spots! . Fish mirror lures and like south said shrimp. Can really never go wrong with shrimp. I just hate carrying live shrimp around when wading but it can be done.


 If the topwater bite is on, a bone colored top-water will destroy them. Just walk the dog with it on contour changes along the beach. Just fish Sand Island/Pelican Peninsula whatever you wanna call it and you can find some trout.


----------



## fishinokie1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the great info! You have to love the comradery between dudes who love to fish. I have been reading posts on this sight for quite a while and you guys are always willing to offer advice and share your secrets to those of us just trying to figure it out. Tight lines!


----------

